

Consciousness is Not a Computation (2012) - goldenkey
http://www.novaspivack.com/uncategorized/consciousness-is-not-a-computation-2

======
tylerr
> The simple act of following instructions – which is all a computer can do –
> never results in actually knowing what those instructions mean, or what it
> is doing.

The fundamental mistake so many people make is assuming that somehow "real"
consciousness is special, and different from this -- that we're not just
complex chemical systems blindly following instructions like a computer.

How do you know this? Because your brain has been wired to "feel" like it has
agency?

